# Favorite christmas songs??



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok I'm a big dork, but I love Christmas songs during Christmas time.... not so much... the just ones on the radio, but also singing to myself or "Helena" LOL

My favorites are 

Silent Night

What Child is this

Oh Holy Night

Oh Christmas Tree (my favorite to sing really loudly to annoy my boyfriend) :rofl:

and the Mariah Carey version of All I want for Christmas is YOU!


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

ELVIS!!! Elvis' Christmas music is awesome!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Frank Sinatra Christmas music. <3

Its reminds me of my Grandpa whom I miss a lot.


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

I like Dean Martin .


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My favorite christmas song is Little Toy Trains. I love that song. I have to say that Elvis did some good christmas music.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

defantaley my fave and i like fat dogs!!!


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

this has got to be my all time fav!






:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Dennis Leary sings my favorite Christmas song..i wont mention the name..haha


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself. defantaley my fave and i like fat dogs!!!


I love that video!


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

This christmas by Donny Hathaway!!! A CLASSIC


----------



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

OH YOU JUST HAVE TO CHECK MINE OUT! Run out to the store and buy it. It's the most fun Christmas album I've ever heard. It really gets me into the spirit every year. 






Embedding Has Been Disabled! BOOO!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I love this one Cheech and Chong


----------

